# But I Don't Do Black & White!



## KenL (Feb 15, 2010)

I recently had a shot of Mt. Shasta printed (actually a photographic process at Shutterfly.com) 30"x20". It came out perfectly, so I took it to a local frame shop. The shop owners (they have two stores, one here and the other in a neighboring city) looked at more of my photos online and said they wanted me to provide them with a number of my photos that they could display on a wall and in a flip-rack. I can set my own pricing, and can offer different sizes. 

To start though, they wanted four in Black & White. Apparently, their experience is that many people prefer B&W becasue they are easier to fit in with their decor than trying to find the right colors! But, I don't do B&W......

Well, I used to not do B&W.....I'm going to "cry all the way to the bank". So I chose four of my shots to convert, as a start. They also want full color, but my challenge was choosing some that I would convert. Here are the shots, with the color versions. I have the Epson R1800 which prints 13" sheet or roll paper. The store owner prefers that I use Epson Velvet Fine Art Paper, and that's just velvety-fine with me. 
I spent a lot of time on each of the conversions. As some of you know, these small web versions just don't show the detail that a 13"x19" print can. The printed versions have tack-sharp detail.

The last photo is not a B&W. It is of two roses that I had light-painted some time ago. Apparently they have been looking for a shot like this for a customer. The roses were in a vase with stems and leaves visible, but they wanted it without anything but the roses! 

I keep telling myself, "The customer is always right", whether or not it is true.

Golden Gate Bridge









Oakland Bay Bridge








Coit Tower








El Capitan (Yosemite)


----------



## icassell (Feb 15, 2010)

For someone who "doesn't do black and white", you do some very nice black and white!  I think # 1 and #4 are my favorite. I think I prefer color for most of these, but #1 is better as a B/W.


----------



## KenL (Feb 15, 2010)

icassell said:


> For someone who "doesn't do black and white", you do some very nice black and white! I think # 1 and #4 are my favorite. I think I prefer color for most of these, but #1 is better as a B/W.


 
Thank you Ian!


----------



## bazooka (Feb 15, 2010)

I love that Yosemite shot in color.  I actually prefer the B&W of the bridge though.


----------



## KenL (Feb 15, 2010)

bazooka said:


> I love that Yosemite shot in color. I actually prefer the B&W of the bridge though.


 
Thank you bazooka!


----------



## tdiprincess (Feb 16, 2010)

I am a B&W kinda person I like the stark contrasts.. so I would probably pick most of them in BW.. although in #1 and #3, I like the bridge in BW, but the landscape at the bottom of the photo in color. In #3 I love the sky in BW and the houses, but the rows of trees in color.. 
They all look superb though!


----------



## IgsEMT (Feb 16, 2010)

> :mrgreen: 				*But I Don't Do Black & White!*


NOW you do


----------



## AtlPikMan (Feb 16, 2010)

Ken you've produced some very nice images..Congrats on the new business.


----------



## KenL (Feb 16, 2010)

tdiprincess said:


> I am a B&W kinda person I like the stark contrasts.. so I would probably pick most of them in BW.. although in #1 and #3, I like the bridge in BW, but the landscape at the bottom of the photo in color. In #3 I love the sky in BW and the houses, but the rows of trees in color..
> They all look superb though!


 
Thank you tdiprincess! 



IgsEMT said:


> > :mrgreen:
> > *But I Don't Do Black & White!*
> 
> 
> NOW you do


 
Thank you IgsEMT!



AtlPikMan said:


> Ken you've produced some very nice images..Congrats on the new business.


 
Thank you AtlPikMan!
&#1514;&#1493;&#1491;&#1492;!


----------



## Brian L (Feb 18, 2010)

The 4th one down in color is awesome! Great photo!


----------



## The Empress (Feb 18, 2010)

I like the color better when compared, but individually the B&W are stunning!!


----------



## MrRamonG (Feb 18, 2010)

These are some great pictures.  Congratulations, looks like you deserved the offer.


----------



## KenL (Feb 18, 2010)

Brian L said:


> The 4th one down in color is awesome! Great photo!


 
Than you Brian! I took that shot while waiting to shoot the natural Firefall; when the setting sun (a couple of days per year) makes Horsetail Falls (a tiny trickle of a falls) look like fire coming down the side of El Capitan. (That shot is below for reference.) 




The Empress said:


> I like the color better when compared, but individually the B&W are stunning!!


 
Thank you Empress! I have to pay more attention to seeing/finding scenes that have potential for B&W. With color it's easier, the colors do the work, but for B&W it is the contrasts that make it.




MrRamonG said:


> These are some great pictures. Congratulations, looks like you deserved the offer.


 
Thank you MrRamonG! I keep going through my old shots hoping to find more that will convert.



This is the El Capitan Firefall:


----------



## nemopaice (Feb 18, 2010)

I don't usually go for B&W myself, But I love the B&W you have there of Yosemite. Great shot of El Capitan, btw.


----------



## KenL (Feb 18, 2010)

nemopaice said:


> I don't usually go for B&W myself, But I love the B&W you have there of Yosemite. Great shot of El Capitan, btw.


 
Thank you nemopaice! 

I have often remarked that shooting in B&W, whether it is a movie (for those of you that remember those) or a photo, requires a different mind-set. I have (or had) a "color mind-set" because that is what I have always shot and printed. Once in a while I have processed in B&W, but only because for one reason or another the color was a disaster,  usually due to weather or poor lighting. 

Now that I was asked for a series of B&W prints from existing color photos the difference in "mind-set" is oh so apparent to me. I have had a hard time finding old color shots of mine that would translate well into B&W. In my color shots I was only aware of contrasting colors, how they worked together, and how the colors differentiated the various elements of the image. Obviously with B&W there is basically only white, black, and grey to work with. So, for me it is the contrasts that make the image in B&W. 

This changes my perspective, and in the future when I go on a shoot I will have to first think in terms of B&W, then in color! I know from my experiences that finding a color shot is "easy", and now I know that what looks good in color may not translate to a B&W. Oh, sure we can convert any color image to B&W. But what makes a good B&W image is how the contrasts work together, not only for differentiating areas and things, but for setting mood and balance.


----------

